# CT to RegF InF



## Al3xqc (15 Jan 2013)

Hi,

Just a quick question, I'm serving in the reserve, logistic branch and I am BMQ/SQ/QL3 qualified. I filled out my CT for RegF InF but was denied because I was not meeting the physical requirements and then my COC told me I had to do my 13K march qualification and re-send my CT, now my question : do I have to re-do my SQ ? I heard the SQ is now integrated with the PP1 InF course, is that true ? can they bypass me directly to the InF course ?

Sorry for not using the search function and my poor english, I'm doing my best here.

Thanks for the information and see you guys on the field.


----------



## DAA (15 Jan 2013)

Al3xqc said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, I'm serving in the reserve, logistic branch and I am BMQ/SQ/QL3 qualified. I filled out my CT for RegF InF but was denied because I was not meeting the physical requirements and then my COC told me I had to do my 13K march qualification and re-send my CT, now my question : do I have to re-do my SQ ? I heard the SQ is now integrated with PP1 InF course, is that true ?



If you applied for CT to the Reg F, your CoC has little if any influence over the process.  So I don't understand what you are saying when you say "was denied because of physical requirements".  Other than that, the 13k is probably a function of service with your Res F unit which is normal.  Need more info...


----------



## Al3xqc (15 Jan 2013)

Well when I sent my CT the DMILCT sent me back a message : You do not meet the requirements of physical conditioning required for 00010 INF, You can re-apply when you will be capable of meeting the requirements of the occupation. I went back to my unit and they told me I had do my 13k, I did it and passed.

Now my question : If I re-send my CT and I get accepted, do I have to re-do my SQ ?

Thank you for your answer DAA, much appreciated.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2013)

Perhaps your BFT was expired and that is why you were told you did not meet the requirements.

AFAIK BMQ-Land is merged with the Infantry DP1,  I would assume you would be required to start the course from day 1 and essentially redo BMQ-Land.  Again that is just a guess.  Think of it as a good refresher  going over some things you possibly haven't done since your course,  etc.

There are some Battle School instructors on the forums,  I'm sure they can provide some more insight.


----------



## Al3xqc (15 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Perhaps your BFT was expired and that is why you were told you did not meet the requirements.
> 
> I would assume if BMQ-Land is merged with the Infantry DP1 you would be required to start the course from day 1 and essentially redo BMQ-Land.  Again that is just a guess.
> 
> There are some Battle School instructors on the forums,  I'm sure they can provide some more insight.



That would be great to hear it from a battle school instructor because I thought it was just a rumor after asking people at my unit but I was never able to get a confirmation if the BMQ-Land was merged with the DP1 or not. Are we talking about my BFT when I first applied because I've been enlisted for nearly 3 years now and it was the first time I did 13K, so I assume I was due for a 13K, I guess that's how they evaluate physical fitness in the forces ?


----------



## DAA (15 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Perhaps your BFT was expired and that is why you were told you did not meet the requirements.



Skeletor probably hit the nail on the head here.  If your Fitness Profile was not valid or you failed your most recent test, that may very well be the reason.  What they should have said was "Your fitness profile is currently out of date.  Please have this updated ASAP and advise us accordingly if you wish to continue with the process."

As far as the other training requirements, who knows......


----------



## Al3xqc (15 Jan 2013)

I only had 1 physical test and it was during my BMQ 3 years ago and the one when I first enlisted and I don't recall my instructors telling me if I failed. Now my issue is knowing if I now meet the requirements since I passed my 13K.....


----------



## DAA (15 Jan 2013)

I would say, "re-apply" and see what D Mil C 7 says.......


----------



## Al3xqc (15 Jan 2013)

Alright sounds good, I will do that and I will wait on an answer from a combat school instructor about my question regarding the BMQ-Land + INF course, I would love to go back on that course haha but who knows.

Thanks again DAA, see you guys on the field.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2013)

Al3xqc said:
			
		

> Are we talking about my BFT when I first applied because I've been enlisted for nearly 3 years now and it was the first time I did 13K, so I assume I was due for a 13K, I guess that's how they evaluate physical fitness in the forces ?



BFT is the 13km Ruck march,  casualty drag,  and trench dig(not always done)
I assume the entry test you did was a Express Test(shuttle run,  push ups, situps),  or a step test, etc

As of right now,  the BFT is what Army units do for their yearly PT test,  Air Force and Navy units do the Express test,  in the near future that will be changing.  You are supposed to have a fitness test every year.  I'm surprised to hear this is your first PT test since BMQ,  and that you've never done a BFT until recently.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (15 Jan 2013)

Ive heard many times now that BMQ L and infantry DP1 are now combined, but I know people in the infantry who did them seperately in the summer which just passed?


----------



## Al3xqc (15 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> BFT is the 13km Ruck march,  casualty drag,  and trench dig(not always done)
> I assume the entry test you did was a Express Test(shuttle run,  push ups, situps),  or a step test, etc
> 
> As of right now,  the BFT is what Army units do for their yearly PT test,  Air Force and Navy units do the Express test,  in the near future that will be changing.  You are supposed to have a fitness test every year.  I'm surprised to hear this is your first PT test since BMQ,  and that you've never done a BFT until recently.



Yes I was quite surprised myself but my SQ was almost 7 month long and I was sent to borden to the CFSAL logistic school for my QL3 qualification right after. When I came back to my unit I sent my CT and that's when I was denied and had to do my fitness test which was the 13K + drag + trench.



			
				C.G.R said:
			
		

> Ive heard many times now that BMQ L and infantry DP1 are now combined, but I know people in the infantry who did them seperately in the summer which just passed?



That's exactly what I heard from people in my unit but no one was a 100% sure since nobody is in a combat trade where I work. I guess it goes case by case and really depend on your qualifications and what's in your folder, I don't see why the DND would waste money on qualified soldiers and send them back on a qualified course.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Ive heard many times now that BMQ L and infantry DP1 are now combined, but I know people in the infantry who did them seperately in the summer which just passed?



Reserve or Reg Force?



			
				Al3xqc said:
			
		

> but my SQ was almost 7 month long



Your SQ course was 7 months long?


----------



## Al3xqc (15 Jan 2013)

Yes it was a weekend course since I was in school at that time. It was very long around 6-7 months and sometime I couldn't see the end of the line haha.

C.G.R : Could you tell me if it was a RegF course or Reserve ?


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (16 Jan 2013)

I'll disclaimer what I am about to say with, I have no real idea, but it has not been brought up so I'll mention it.  I think D MIL C does not care about the BFT and wants an express test that is current.  I say this because many buddies have put CTs in and had them shut down because there Express test was not valid (Even with valid BFTs) and yes, they were going Infantry or other Army trades.  I would look into this, I wouldn't want you wasting all this time getting a BFT if it turns out no one cares about it.

What I do know, is that once you do your test, have your unit update your MPRR asap than re-apply for your CT online.  You can have all the PT tests in the world, but if it is not reflected on your MPRR, your CT will be automatically rejected by the computer system that receives your application.  Also, Your unit has ZERO to do with your CT.  The only time they will have anything to do with it is when D MIL C send them and you an email to send your PERS file to the nearest recruiting centre for your interview.  They can not block it.  If they try to delay sending it to the CFRC or decline, they will be playing pokie chest with the CFRC and D Mil C... which has fairly big punch.


----------



## Al3xqc (16 Jan 2013)

Alright, thanks The_Green_Basterd, much appreciated for the answer that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (7 Feb 2013)

I was referring to the reserves, does that merge only apply to the reg force?


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (8 Feb 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> I was referring to the reserves, does that merge only apply to the reg force?



Half of this is opinion based on observation the other part, "factual."

Fact, BMQ Land is still a thing.  All None infantry pers still take it.  The Infantry do BMQ than DP1.  For all the same reasons that the Inf have their own PLQ from the rest of the army, there exist some redundancies between the BMQ-L and DP1 Infmn course.  This is the same for both RegF and PRes.  The changes have been implemented and most the Rumint you will hear is based off None Inf pers saying EVERYONE will still do BMQ-L because they do not know the Infantry is special.

Opinion.  Instead of going back to the Old QL3/ QL4 way of things, they still want all logistics people to still learn what is on the BMQ-L TP.  Lots of defensive weapons and defensive related stuff.  In my second deployment, there was times when the Logistical MOSIDs had to maintain shifts in the OP manning C6's etc so you wont really get pushed into offensive operations if your not combat arms and it's the enemy's choice if you will have to do defensive operations.


----------

